# How to find SAMBA shares



## balanga (Feb 2, 2019)

How do I locate SAMBA shares on a remote server?

Having looked around it seems that smbutil(1) may be the thing I'm looking for but trying to find SAMBA shares on my FreeNAS (192.168.1.2) returns an error:-

```
root@Vbox:/# smbutil view //root@192.168.1.2
smbutil: can't get server address: syserr = Operation timed out
```

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## aragats (Feb 3, 2019)

I always use smbclient(1):
`smbclient -L <server> [-U <user> -W <workgroup>]`


----------

